# EME-QSO    !

## RA0CGT

10-  11-        QSO      .
  4       8   0.5.
       "-"  .
:
1. ES6RQ
2. HA0HO
3. RK3FG
4. RU1AA
.

   ,    ,      .

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ,     !
   .
:
  "Icom910H"   5 ,     (42  50-7-35),    (  ),      310-,  100.
   - PL       ,  ,        ,    .      "RG-213U",    ,              .  "Cushcraft 13B2" 2 .
    ,         1.1    144.1.
   14.5  20.
       -.

    .
 , ,       ,           .
    10           .

    2.2wl  100W .

      !!!

----------

